# Any of you good enough to push for pro in esport?



## FromEE (Nov 19, 2019)

Just wondering, very good money tbh and most of them have decent-hot wives.


----------



## IWantToMax (Nov 19, 2019)

I have pretty good reflexes and used to be pretty damn good at csgo, but I stopped playing games, I wouldn't be able to spend so much time on them anymore


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Nov 19, 2019)

have a disability that fucks up my fine motor skills so to stand a chance i'd need to practice harder than everyone else in the world

my reaction times are very good though, just can't aim/mash buttons very well


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 19, 2019)

i was 4k widow main in *over*watch. but that game is shit


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 19, 2019)

yes


----------



## Deleted member 71 (Nov 19, 2019)

Yes (past tense)


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 19, 2019)

Hell no. You need to be exceptional and play like 12h a day to succeed. Even if you plaid so much and were so good, most get bored before becoming pros.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Nov 19, 2019)

@badromance was like top 1k europe on dota I think, semi-pro level basically


----------



## Kade (Nov 19, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> i was 4k widow main in *over*watch. but that game is shit


I got to top 500 in season 2 as an off tank/dps player but the game fucking sucked after season 3 tbh. Makes me wonder tho if I could’ve really grinded and made OWL. oh well


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 19, 2019)

Kade said:


> I got to top 500 in season 2 as an off tank/dps player but the game fucking sucked after season 3 tbh. Makes me wonder tho if I could’ve really grinded and made OWL. oh well


anybody can make it if a monkey main can


----------



## Dude420 (Nov 19, 2019)

Used to be a top100 finisher on Hearthstone, made some money part-time coaching at a decent rate, I don't play anymore.


----------



## needsolution (Nov 19, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> I have pretty good reflexes and used to be pretty damn good at csgo, but I stopped playing games, I wouldn't be able to spend so much time on them anymore


pretty good doesnt mean shooting to Global Elites and winning with them
pretty good means that after 1-2 years playing u are able to compete with best players in your country etc
i used to think im good because after 2 years of playing i achieved everything, rank G/S on ESEA, lvl 10 on faceit and GE in matchmaking
when i met average pro player without success i realized i was wrong, its so crazy shit how these people play, think etc


----------



## ascendedgeek (Nov 19, 2019)

I was close to becoming one of the best CSGO players in my country, I was getting in touch with people in the pro scene and I could have possibly ended up in one of the pro teams in my country, but then I joined a gym and I progressively stopped caring about videogames.


----------



## Kade (Nov 19, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> anybody can make it if a monkey main can


it’s too late now tbh. Current pros have tens of thousands of hours in the game. It’s just crazy seeing guys like xQc and sinatraa be semi famous earning tons of money and i used to play matches with them regularly. 

But then again imagine investing thousands of hours just to be in tier 2 purgatory with nothing to show. It’s a risk like anything else i suppose


----------



## RichardSpencel (Nov 19, 2019)

@FatmanO thoughts?


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 19, 2019)

Jfl At video games.Throw that shit away.
1 hour max a day or your bound to be incel


----------



## shimada (Nov 19, 2019)

top 50 in warcraft 3 ladder, unfortunately thats no where near pro level


----------



## Mayorga (Nov 19, 2019)

Never close enough to pro level, though I was pretty good in the late-ish days of CS 1.6


----------



## LemmeRope (Nov 19, 2019)

90% pro esport players live in small basement rooms playing 12h a day with shitty contracts, earning below minimum wage. 
It's very difficult to be in the top even if you are skilled. Top teams scrim all the time, some move to Korea to scrim with better players. 
If you want to have a chance you have to find a new game that will become huge esport, most overwatch players are prior TF2/doom competitive players.


----------



## beyourself (Nov 19, 2019)

*I doubt any of us could. I know one guy personally who turned out to be one of the top EU Dota 2 players, pushed to maybe top20 or so (DED SRS). AFAIK he tried capitalizing it but had no success.

So I guess qualifying for a pro team is one thing, but actually being successful in e-sport and making money that is not laughable is a whole another story.*​


----------



## FromEE (Nov 19, 2019)

LemmeRope said:


> 90% pro esport players live in small basement rooms playing 12h a day with shitty contracts, earning below minimum wage.
> It's very difficult to be in the top even if you are skilled. Top teams scrim all the time, some move to Korea to scrim with better players.
> If you want to have a chance you have to find a new game that will become huge esport, most overwatch players are prior TF2/doom competitive players.





beyourself said:


> *I doubt any of us could. I know one guy personally who turned out to be one of the top EU Dota 2 players, pushed to maybe top20 or so (DED SRS). AFAIK he tried capitalizing it but had no success.
> 
> So I guess qualifying for a pro team is one thing, but actually being successful in e-sport and making money that is not laughable is a whole another story.*​


Personally I think it's not like that anymore if you are in the main league of your esport. People have dedicated contracts now and it's nothing to laugh at anymore.


----------



## beyourself (Nov 19, 2019)

FromEE said:


> Personally I think it's not like that anymore if you are in the main league of your esport. People have dedicated contracts now and it's nothing to laugh at anymore.


*Yeah, but he's 18 right now or maybe 19. It wasn't long ago*​


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Nov 19, 2019)

FromEE said:


> Just wondering, very good money tbh and most of them have decent-hot wives.


Chad has never played a videogame


----------



## FromEE (Nov 19, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> Chad has never played a videogame











Mogs 99% of looksmax.me


----------



## IWantToMax (Nov 19, 2019)

needsolution said:


> pretty good doesnt mean shooting to Global Elites and winning with them
> pretty good means that after 1-2 years playing u are able to compete with best players in your country etc
> i used to think im good because after 2 years of playing i achieved everything, rank G/S on ESEA, lvl 10 on faceit and GE in matchmaking
> when i met average pro player without success i realized i was wrong, its so crazy shit how these people play, think etc


Most of them cheat. I spent quite a lot of time watching their games and it's quite blatant.


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Nov 19, 2019)

FromEE said:


> Mogs 99% of looksmax.me


Big ahh forehead lookin ahh


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 19, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> I have pretty good reflexes and used to be pretty damn good at csgo, but I stopped playing games, I wouldn't be able to spend so much time on them anymore


highest rank?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 19, 2019)

It's very hard unless you are gifted with God like reflexes and aim


----------



## Ruby (Nov 19, 2019)

i like how everyone here thinks he was good at some game



needsolution said:


> pretty good doesnt mean shooting to Global Elites and winning with them
> pretty good means that after 1-2 years playing u are able to compete with best players in your country etc
> i used to think im good because after 2 years of playing i achieved everything, rank G/S on ESEA, lvl 10 on faceit and GE in matchmaking
> when i met average pro player without success i realized i was wrong, its so crazy shit how these people play, think etc


what seperates good players and pros is the understanding of the game and decision making not skills like aim or reflexes astralis is the best example for that
r


6ft1 said:


> highest rank?


mm rank is the most useless thing in terms of rating someones skill most of the people who aim for the world stage are not even playing mm


----------



## FromEE (Nov 19, 2019)

Ruby said:


> i like how everyone here thinks he was good at some game
> 
> 
> what seperates good players and pros is the understanding of the game and decision making not skills like aim or reflexes astralis is the best example for that
> ...


It's game sense and mechanical skill. You can't become a pro with one of them being sub par.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 19, 2019)

Nah


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 19, 2019)

Pros are nothing extremely special in games such as CSGO that have a large quantity of RNG/luck


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 19, 2019)

Yes bro


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 19, 2019)

Ruby said:


> i like how everyone here thinks he was good at some game


It's an incel trait/cope


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 19, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> It's an incel trait/cope


True


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 19, 2019)

apollothegun said:


> Pros are nothing extremely special in games such as CSGO that have a large quantity of RNG/luck


+1

But not because of rng. Take poker. High rng game but there's always a consistent group of people who win tournaments.

Whenever I watch csgo pros stream it's clear to me the majority of the pro scene is founded on connections.

If only csgo pros practiced like Koreans do...


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 19, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> +1
> 
> But not because of rng. Take poker. High rng game but there's always a consistent group of people who win tournaments.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's a common misconception that professional gamers are like professional chess players (very autistic and therefore unbeatable)


----------



## LemmeRope (Nov 19, 2019)

FromEE said:


> Mogs 99% of looksmax.me


That would make me top 1% of looksmax.me


----------



## Julian (Nov 19, 2019)

ye I could easily 160ms reaction time on average and pretty good aim but I don't wanna live that life its absolute fucking trash you destroy yourself. Not playing any shooters anymore now literally threw that shit off my PC


----------



## shibo (Nov 19, 2019)

Im platinum in league


----------



## Rezzbaby (Nov 19, 2019)

Yes I have been actually a pro gamer. Basically travelled the whole world and make a few thousand in a weekend.


----------



## Mr manlet (Nov 19, 2019)

My friend got dementia from too much acid and dmt. He was good at halo.

One day at college I saw some dude bowing down to him, I walked up and asked wtf, he told me the dude found out his username.


----------



## spark (Nov 19, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> I have pretty good reflexes and used to be pretty damn good at csgo, but I stopped playing games, I wouldn't be able to spend so much time on them anymore


very unlikely you could make it, its legit harder than becoming a pro in actual sport


----------



## hoodcurry (Nov 19, 2019)

I put thousands of hours and got to rank A esea lvl 10 faceit csgo and i tried playing with a team in open but it was a shitshow and I realized im too antisocial for a team LUL.


----------



## spark (Nov 19, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> +1
> 
> But not because of rng. Take poker. High rng game but there's always a consistent group of people who win tournaments.
> 
> ...


Poker tournament players aren't even respected


Cash game players are way better


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 19, 2019)

spark said:


> Poker tournament players aren't even respected
> 
> 
> Cash game players are way better



Srs? Why don't they play tourneys?


----------



## retard (Nov 19, 2019)

4550 peak overwatch, the game is in such a shit state, grinding would be cancerous


----------



## Peachy (Nov 19, 2019)

Just speedrun bro


----------



## spark (Nov 19, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Srs? Why don't they play tourneys?


They sometimes do but tournaments are easier and a lot more random and all top cash game players are competitive. It doesn't work the other way around. Tournament players could never sustain at high stakes online cash games.


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Nov 19, 2019)

All my life I've played Vidya, but not matter how I've tried I was never good at them.
Then I discovered my fucking disgusting low IQ.
And figured why I was so bad at them(and generally at life).


----------



## Depressed Twink (Nov 19, 2019)

Yea somehow everybody itt was top 10 in a game. Jfl st you. I would destroy you in any popular game like cs go fortnite


apollothegun said:


> Pros are nothing extremely special in games such as CSGO that have a large quantity of RNG/luck



How tf is cs go an rng game u fg


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 19, 2019)

eyes said:


> All my life I've played Vidya, but not matter how I've tried I was never good at them.
> Then I discovered my fucking disgusting low IQ.
> And figured why I was so bad at them(and generally at life).


shut up man you are pathetic


----------



## Ruby (Nov 19, 2019)

FromEE said:


> It's game sense and mechanical skill. You can't become a pro with one of them being sub par.


didnt say that but there are so many players who are extremely skilled they have godlike aim and reactions but yet they cant make it to the world stage because of their bad gamesense


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 19, 2019)

Depressed Twink said:


> Yea somehow everybody itt was top 10 in a game. Jfl st you. I would destroy you in any popular game like cs go fortnite
> 
> 
> *How tf is cs go an rng game u fg*


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 19, 2019)

most money is made with streaming and youtube gaming entertainment videos. You don't need to be good at the game to be a succesfull streamer or make popular youtube videos on games.


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 19, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> @FatmanO thoughts?


Ik a lot about this topic but its an unpaid rat race. Avoid at all costs.


----------



## Duran (Nov 21, 2019)

No, I am diamond 1 in SC2, currently plat in league. But in a new competitive game? Could be top 200.


----------



## Petsmart (Nov 21, 2019)

I’m very good at FPS games like Halo, CoD and Rainbow Six


----------



## lookserumaxeru (Nov 21, 2019)

who trynna get clapped in csgo 1v1 lmao
giga cope if u think u can win against me


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Nov 22, 2019)

i was high diamond/challenger briefly in LoL if that means anything. it doesnt mean much to me because the elo for my FACE is so low that i missed all social milestone NTs experience jfl instead i spent it inside shitposting and rotting inside playing LoL like the subhuman i was


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 22, 2019)

lookserumaxeru said:


> who trynna get clapped in csgo 1v1 lmao
> giga cope if u think u can win against me


Faceit elo?


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 22, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> I have pretty good reflexes and used to be pretty damn good at csgo, but I stopped playing games, I wouldn't be able to spend so much time on them anymore


I have like 5969hrs in csgo lel. Was level 8 on faceit, but my pc was destroyed while moving so haven't played for 9 months.


----------



## elfmaxx (Nov 22, 2019)

shimada said:


> top 50 in warcraft 3 ladder, unfortunately thats no where near pro level


+2 larp points


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Nov 22, 2019)

if i didn't fucking game my life could be insanely different.

fuck you minecraft.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 22, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> +2 larp points


Hmmm yes Master punish me


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 22, 2019)

shibo said:


> Im platinum in league


same I'm hardstruck af in there


----------



## elfmaxx (Nov 22, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Hmmm yes Master punish me


 
Why are all dutch guys low key faggots?


----------



## bassfreak (Nov 22, 2019)

i have 3,5k hours on dota 2 at steam but that was long ago when i was fatcel
i dont play it because of russians


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 22, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> Why are all dutch guys low key faggots?


Why do you hate Dutch people so much? Is it the Dutch-Anglo wars?


----------



## hoodcurry (Nov 22, 2019)

anyone wanna play the new CSGO operation?


----------



## Duran (Nov 22, 2019)

Fortnite is for normies and idiots it's just luck based and you can get oneshot by someone from any direction.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 22, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Nah


----------



## adrianolm (Nov 22, 2019)

I was challenger in Lol for a while however i dont play as much anymore


----------



## verZYownZZun (Nov 22, 2019)

nah bro as much as I love Dota and all the vidya I haven't get to be outstanding at any game, At least Im good enough to have get a circle of friends from it, and be called to play in a consistent form.


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 24, 2019)

hoodcurry said:


> I put thousands of hours and got to rank A esea lvl 10 faceit csgo and i tried playing with a team in open but it was a shitshow and I realized im too antisocial for a team LUL.


ahh shiet, I was level 8 on faceit. 5969 hrs. haven't played for 7 months lul


----------



## buflek (Nov 24, 2019)

i had potential when i was younger. was always better at games than other guys that i know and always ended up in the best ranks etc with not much hours played (csgo, cod4 etc). in germany its hard to just play a game and not work for a while tho. if u dont work for a few years for no reason (gaming is not a valid reason) no decent company will want you anymore


----------



## Arkantos (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm decent at some games but nowhere near e-sport levels


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Nov 25, 2019)

im not even good enough to push for Silver 4 in CSGO


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 25, 2019)

Gorilla said:


> im not even good enough to push for Silver 4 in CSGO


its over for silvercels.


buflek said:


> i had potential when i was younger. was always better at games than other guys that i know and always ended up in the best ranks etc with not much hours played (csgo, cod4 etc). in germany its hard to just play a game and not work for a while tho. if u dont work for a few years for no reason (gaming is not a valid reason) no decent company will want you anymore


Join BIG clan


----------

